# Lost Werner Paddle on Upper Rustic



## Bubba75 (Jun 11, 2006)

Posted for a friend....

Lost Werner Paddle (Sidekick?) on Upper Rustic. White blades, black shaft. ~197. Name should be on it.


----------

